# BBC iPlayer



## jamiemc01 (May 29, 2003)

Hi All,

Anyone else having problems with BBC iPlayer on V Tivo? Every time we try and use it, the program starts playing and invariable crashes the box which then automatically reboots.

Any help appreciated.

Jamie


----------



## amh15 (Jan 5, 2002)

Mostly works OK for me. I had in incident of it crashing the box when I tried to exit, and at one stage during a programme it seemed to be displaying the time bar completely wrong when I paused. But other than that it seems stable-ish.


----------



## osd1000 (May 3, 2011)

I've not had it reboot, but it is very slow to search or browse for programmes.

It's also much louder than the rest of TiVo's output and loud sounds get distorted.

It's particularly annoying that it doesn't give you the same play/ff/rewind controls that you get for the rest of the TiVo, and that it's not integrated at all with the other catch-up on-demand stuff.

(S)


----------



## mhopley (Mar 5, 2002)

jamiemc01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone else having problems with BBC iPlayer on V Tivo? Every time we try and use it, the program starts playing and invariable crashes the box which then automatically reboots.


I get the same thing. iPlayer is unusable. It will reboot 3/4 times while watching a 30 minute program. Luckily I have iPlayer integrated into my TV and a PS3 so I just don't bother with it on the Tivo any more.


----------



## jamiemc01 (May 29, 2003)

Thanks for the replies,

Sounds like I'm not on my own with this. I've noticed the sound is much louder as well. I have to agree at the moment iPlayer is complete unusable at present. Hopefully it will get fixed soon.


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

Sounds like a problem with your box or local fault, I've had no problems with it other than the odd early end of a programme.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Odd, iplayer is completely stable here, and surprisingly high quality - I watched the BBC2 part of the F1 race yesterday, and quality on iplayer was better than many SD channels...

But agreed with all the below:



> It's also much louder than the rest of TiVo's output and loud sounds get distorted.
> 
> It's particularly annoying that it doesn't give you the same play/ff/rewind controls that you get for the rest of the TiVo, and that it's not integrated at all with the other catch-up on-demand stuff.


Some of that is not VM's fault - BBC trust forced the removal of iplayer content from catchup, and for use only in its iplayer app:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbctrust/news/press_releases/january/on_demand.shtml

http://www.broadbandtvnews.com/2011/04/07/bbc-iplayer-syndication-policy-begins-to-bite/


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I've had no problems with the iPlayer ap either and I use it a lot to save clogging TiVo up with children's TV.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

iPlayer programmes have returned to the TV guide and on demand menus today.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Damn! Someone bet me to it; again


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

I got a message about it but only on 1 of my Tivos


----------



## mruddo (Jan 8, 2008)

kmusgrave said:


> I got a message about it but only on 1 of my Tivos


I've got the message too, but no programs in the guide (yet). I'm wondering if the change requires a re-boot, but can't try it at the box is recording at the moment.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No it doesn't. You should have at least a days-worth of links now though


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

I had to do a forced connection and then it all suddenly started working as described.


----------



## Royalflush (Nov 6, 2003)

My box rebooted earlier this evening while watching Sundays Top Gear


----------



## mruddo (Jan 8, 2008)

cwaring said:


> No it doesn't. You should have at least a days-worth of links now though


I didn't get a chance to check yesterday, but they're back now... I guess it must take a little while to filter through for some of us.

It's good to see them return - it's so much more convenient!


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Although I've now got some programs showing in the guide with the catch-up logo against them, clicking on them still only takes me to the catch-up menu, where you've got to still search out the program you want. Hardly the revolutionary one-button access we were promised.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

I lost E4 and some related channels, which I'm blaming on this update. A reboot got them back.


----------



## markabuckley (Dec 23, 2004)

agreed - I tried Iplayer today (new TIVO box installed today)

and although PQ was indeed excellent - it did hang - then reboot after I stopped watching the program - rather annoying


----------

